# A sneek preview.



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

had some samples turn up here today from Hogan castings,very fine work,there will be more to come with one or two tweaks.

heres the ergo2's in brass ali and bronze.









and The Hunter classic in the same:










thanks for looking.


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

A fine showing at Fish's Cattyhouse! A handsome lot you have there


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I particularly am drawn to the original style.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Woooow they both look amazing!!!
Truly stunning work! Both in design and outcome!
I realy like the coulor and finish of them all!

How do you contact hogan casting? I can't Seem to PM them or send email?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah I think his mail box might be full, you can leave a comment on his profile....I have his email but I don't feel right about giving it out with out his OK...he also sells on Ebay and Ebay UK you could try contacting him through his ebay account...I think his sellers name is hogansonscastings but I'll check and let you know.

here's a link to his profile on ebay UK you can contact him from it.
http://myworld.ebay....ansonscastings/


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

NICE!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh My! Those are like top notch sports cars. I love the looks of them. An ergo 2 in aluminum would be soooo yummy. . .


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

They look great. The brass one would make a good fishing priest too.


----------



## ecohawk (Jul 2, 2010)

I want to buy either of them, in brass or bronze, whichever is heavier, right now. Please sell me one.

Michael


fish said:


> had some samples turn up here today from Hogan castings,very fine work,there will be more to come with one or two tweaks.
> 
> heres the ergo2's in brass ali and bronze.
> 
> ...


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Pallan i think of of yours would look the biz done the same, with all thoughs curves, jeff


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

WOW! A Ergo2 in aluminium is wonderful!!

I can't wait to order one! How much will they make?


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

not sure on the price yet ,do you think there will be a demand for them?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

fish said:


> not sure on the price yet ,do you think there will be a demand for them?


How about £10 each plus postage, i,ll have 2 of each one, ha ha, they have made a nice job of them, should make a good collectors piece, jeff


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

fish said:


> not sure on the price yet ,do you think there will be a demand for them?


I would think so! They look super!
I would prefer to a hammergripstyle, and of course the price but darn they look great!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

It depends on the price. If you sell them for let's say 10 Pounds more than your normal hunters,

everyone would buy the metal ones. If you sell them for too much like 130 Pounds than only a few fellas would buy them.

I think a good price is the costs from Hogancasting + the price of a normal hunter.

Friedrich


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

thanks for the advice.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

How heavy are they, compared to the ones in wood? Does it affect the feeling when shoting with it, or does it just make the feeling better?


----------



## Trent (May 30, 2010)

Bronze would be my choice.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

Ooh I would love an Ergo2 in brass!







Does the added weight improve accuracy? I guess if you didn't hit your quarry you could just whack 'em with it!









Also regarding the price I think around £50 would be fair for the Ergo2s and maybe £40 for the classics, I think throwing in free mainland UK shipping for the Ergo2 would also be a good idea, to incentivise making a larger purchase - just my 2 cents!


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

40£ does not sound to much for me, but then I know nothing about pricing...
I gues one would have to think about what it costs to get your own done in metal. 
I think it is BEAUTIFUL but how do you get people to by fish's sling in metal and not there own??? 
Can you hold the hunter hammergrip? If so, I am realy thinking of a purchase! 
I would also like to know about the weight!
Did I say the look AMAZING=)


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thye sure look nice ,but will they scratch easy? Thye look very shine.Surely the price cant be 40 punds as the multiplex is 30 then he makes those himself and these, hogan casting make them. I think they will be expensive they would be good for a collection.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i am planning on cost plus £25.00 same as the hunter mark ups.


----------

